# Cosmogony



## ydirbut (Jul 4, 2011)

So this is the Cosmogony for a setting that I'm working, probably for D&D 3.5E/PF/4E. I'd love to have some feedback about it. It's still unfinished however.

In the beginning, there was void, dark and cold and terrible. But void does not last; it cannot last. From the void the primordials emerged: Rildrau, the Bedrock of Existence; Inthir, the Flame of Creation; Earu, the All-Ocean; and Keladel; the Breath of Being.  After countless nameless aeons adrift in nothingness Keladel, the youngest and most inqusitive of The Four, learned the secret of language created the first runes. Thus was born the language of creation. For a time, they created servants and children and toys for themselves, being great and terrible. But soon they desired more. And so they banished the void and created existence.

	That existence was filled with substance, a infinite roiling mass of fire and stone and water and air. But this displeased The Four. Each thought that they should rule supreme. For a time, they warred, but how can one, even a being as powerful as they, destroy one of the beings that had wrought existence? And so, they ceased their warring. Each was sovereign of their own domain, absolute and unchallenged.

	Now Rildrau, The Basalt One, King of Earth and Rock and Soil, was the builder of The Four, always in industry and motion. So he shaped his realm into all the lands of the world. When the others saw this, they were jealous of his creation and its great beauty. Earu approached Rildrau and offered him a pact: if he would share his realm with her, then she would cause a great deluge that would fill all of the basins and hollows of the earth with her oceans, and cause Rildrau's soil to sprout with plants and crops of a thousand thousand varieties. So it came to be that Earu, the Mother of Rivers, the Queen of the Deeps, merged her realm with his. As you can imagine, this only increased the other twos jealousy.

	So Inthir, the Fiery One, the First Flame, came to them likewise with a pact: If he would share their realm with him, then he would create the sun so that all could see its magnificence. But still, the other two wanted more. So Inthir sent into the sky his firstborn and his favorite son Erias and fixed him there according to the pact. Then, he took the Rildrau's earth and Earu's water, mixed them, and breathed life into the mud, creating the firs animals. The other two were impressed mightily and so they allowed him to join with them. 

	Keladel, the Skymother, Lady of the Winds, now approached the other three in order to likewise join the earth. But they cast her away, saying that she had nothing to offer their creation, and she fumed for an uncountable eon. For you see, in those days the sun was fixed in the sky, so they had no days, no months, no years. But in secret, she had not taught the other three all of what she knew of the language of creation. So she returned, offering them a beautiful crown for their creation. She created the sky, the most beautiful crown. But the other three still refused. So she went into the sky and to Erias, the sun, and with him she made a daughter, Issia. That daughter is the moon, who is bound by the same pact that keeps her father in the sky and so stayed with him. She then created clouds so that her lover could rest and care for their daughter. But still the other three held fast. So she took one of the animals that Inthir had created and into it she breathed intellect and cunning, using the secrets she had withheld from the others. Finally, they relented and allowed her to join the world.

	And so the world came into its present form, much as it is today.


----------

